# Jefferson County (Big Creek Hunting) Updated 1/12/11



## BigCreek (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you tired of all the politics and head aches of workdays? Pages and pages of rules you don't understand. You just want to have a good place to hunt without all the head aches. Listen up then. I've been paying attention and it seems most hunters today are busy and what time they do have they want to spend relaxing in the woods. You pay the cost of a membership and the rest is all fun times.

UPDATED: 1/12/11
Please read everything carefully. If you donâ€™t understand please donâ€™t hesitate to ask. 
First let me say this is not a CLUB. In a club everyone does the work. Here Iâ€™m doing all the work. What I am offering is Deer and Turkey memberships, with combo available. I am looking for busy mature hunters that donâ€™t have a lot of time, but also donâ€™t want to shoot just any buck but have a good chance at taking a mature (4 ½ or older buck) 130 to 150 class is very reaonable. And with the new structure I hope tio see those numbers grow. After hunting this land year since the 70s and managing it under QDM guidelines since 1980. This is not QDM nor is it Trophy but I would say somewhere in the middle leaning toward Trophy. The antler restrictions are designed to protect most 3 ½ year olds. We will have a short list of rules with none of politics and confusion that normally come with a club.

Looking to keep hunter numbers verses acres to more than 100 acres per hunter as with most properties not all acres are hunt able. 15 hunters on 2200 acres is the goal. 
If interest is strong we can add another 1050 acres. All of the properties connect. 

I have a complete budget worked up that I will gladly share with prospects.
If you scroll on down to my lower post you can see some of the deer taken the past few years to demonstrate the potential with a little more age.

We have a healthy deer population along with a very strong turkey population. We have many food plots that will provide summer and winter food. Creek bottom splits the two properties. Two different camps, one on each property. PM or call for more info. 

Membership types:
Deer only; with 15 hunters $1,500.00 add turkey for $150
Family deer; add $150, for first child under 18 and living at home.
Turkey; $600 with 7 to 8 turkey hunters only.

Overview of rules:
Deer:
Open stands and areas
Peg in board
1st Buck 14â€� inside $25 fine a ¼" with max $300
2nd Buck 15â€� inside $25 fine ¼â€� with max $350
2 doe limit.

Turkey:
3 per membership
Peg in board with 2 areas marked at once.
Children hunters under 16 does not count against membership.
.
Iâ€™m looking to put this team together ASAP. We need to have a good base line by May with all membership fees paid by June 30.  
$500 deposit required to hold spot. 

I will start showing property after this weekend. All of this is for the 2011 -2012 season.


----------



## jp94 (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the club or deer taken from the club? If so please post.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 16, 2010)

where in Jefferson county?


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 24, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> where in jefferson county?



x2 ???


----------



## BigCreek (Dec 27, 2010)

I am going to try and get some harvest pictures posted soon. The interest at this point has been strong, with most people wanting less members. The properties are along Big Creek. 
Questions about family memberships. I have always been a believer that getting kids interested at a young age is good for our sport. But there is always somebody with 2 or 3 kids looking for a place for them to hunt free. Because of this a family to hunt has always been for 1 child. I'll discuss those specifics after the 15th of January when I will start showing the property.


----------



## BigCreek (Dec 28, 2010)

*Harvest pics*

I will post a few now and more later.


----------



## BigCreek (Dec 28, 2010)

*few more*

All these deer and above were taken off these properties.


----------



## BigCreek (Dec 30, 2010)

*Adding more pics*

What I want you to see is the potential for these properties. With the right hunters willing to let some of the 3 1/2 year old deer walk. Well I'm sure you can understand where I'm going with this.


----------



## maddomj (Jan 9, 2011)

I am interested for next season, if you have any more openings could you PM me more info? Is the land all one plot or is it broken up?


----------



## BigCreek (Jan 10, 2011)

Please check back after the weekend. 90% of the people interested are wanting less members than 22. And as stated above that was one of my goals was to have fewer hunters. These properties have been hunted as a QDM club since 1980. What I am trying to do is boost that and move more in a direction of Trophy hunting. I want to be somewhere in the middle with only taking mature bucks reguardless of score. A true Trophy club would be based more on score. I want to protect all of the 3 1/2 year olds and take only older deer. We have solid genectics just need the right team of hunters to let the deer get to the right age. Once we get the team together we will decide to stay with the 14" first deer or make them all 15". Check back Monday.


----------



## BigCreek (Jan 12, 2011)

Update: go back to top and read original post. Thanks for all the interest and input.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Feb 1, 2011)

I just found out last night we are loosing our Burke county lease of 5 years. So I'm now looking again. This sounds interesting will give you a  call to night.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Found a new home. Me and couple buddies ddrove down Saturday and met Chris.  He gave us  the long tour he said. Saw a few deer and a huge buck ran out of a clear cut. Turkeyyss all over the place. 
We all like his ideas and his plan for the future.  Came home talked it over with a couple  more buddies. Just dropped a check in the mail for 5 deposits. Needing a few more members to ge this locked down.
Chris said the best way to get in contact with him  is to call him. 706-699-0616.
I recommend checking this out.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Heading down this weekend to do some scouting and put our some corn to see if I can get somee pictures of bucks still with antlers. Talkeed with Chris last night still have ffew openings.


----------



## swampstalkr (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you have any ducks? If so, would you be interested allowing a duck only membership, only for duck season?  If your not sure, but you have beaver ponds, perhaps i could come and have a look.  If you do have some ducks, i'd be willing to pay for only duck season.

Thanks,
Phillip
706 726 7445


----------

